# صناعة البلاستيك والكرتون والاوراق الصحية



## محسن النقيب (13 أغسطس 2008)

انا عندي خبرة حوالي 7 سنوات في مجال تصنيع البلاستيك والكرتون 
وعندي كثير من المعلومات العملية حول هذا الموضوع
وكذلك خبرة اربع سنوات في مجال النفط ( production engineer

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف)


----------



## فردوس الاسلام (13 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حياكم الله جميعا اخواتي الفضليات واخواني الفضلاء
وهو كذلك اخي محسن ..تخصصي هندسة صناعية واعمل حاليا في مصنع للبلاستيك و خبرتي قليلة في هذا الميدان لكني اريد ان اعرف المزيد عن صناعة البلاستيك ..ولدي اسئلة كثيرة تحتاج لاجابة وان شاء الله تزودني بها ..جزاك الله خيرا على مبادرتك في مد المعرفة لنا ..اسعدك الله في الدارين​


----------



## محسن النقيب (16 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا اختي فردوس الاسلام*

البلاستيك بحرا من العلم وتعدد ومتشعب 
فمثلا البولي اثلين( هناك انواع عديدة منه( عالي الكثافة/ متوسط الكثافة /منخفض الكثافة) فالكثافة& meltindex (معدل انصهار) ويقاسg/10min يحددان الاستخدام ( اياس التسوق الرفيعة والذي لها صوت (عالي الكثافة) والاخرى الذي بدون صوت( منخفض الكثافة) وكذلك جوالين الزيوت البلاستيكية (منخفض الكثافة ولكن هناك اختلاف بمعدل الانصهار)

هذا بس مثال للتشعب.
واذا لك اي اسئلة محددة على اي نوع من البلاستيك انا في الخدمة وعسى ان ينفعنا هذا يوم لاينفع مال ولا بنون


----------



## صفوان اصف (16 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم سؤال
1-هل يوجد مذيبات(عضويه او لاعضويه) للبلاستك -طبعا حسب نوعه Pe-pvc-ppeوهكذا
2- ما هي طرق التعامل مع المخلفات البلاستيكيه غير اعادة التدوير المعروفه


----------



## محسن النقيب (16 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا اخي صفوان*

الملف المرفق يجيب على جميع اسئلتك ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,شكرا


----------



## محمود بن حسين (16 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محسن النقيب (17 أغسطس 2008)

*Pet*

*PET Bottle Recycling *


----------



## محسن النقيب (17 أغسطس 2008)

*Shrink Packaging & Stretch Wrapping*

Shrink Packaging & Stretch Wrapping

كل مايتعلق ببلاستيك التغليف (انواعه ، مميزات كل نوع ، طرق التصنيع)


----------



## طايل (18 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم

بادرة تشكر عليها اخي النقيب ، وجزاك الله خيراً

سؤالي حول صناعة اعادة تدوير الورق والكرتون ..
1. هل هي معقده اما انها بسيطه
2. طريقة التصنيع Process
3. تكفلة التصنيع وراس المال التقريبي لمصنع صغير

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## محسن النقيب (19 أغسطس 2008)

*اعادة تصنيع ورق الكرتون*

اخي طايل 
عملية اعادة تصنيع الورق تتم كالاتي:

يتم طحن الورق بواسطة طاحونة تتكون من سكاكين متداخلة لتقطيع الكرتونه الى قطع صغيرة ( تقريبا 5 سم مربع)
ثم تمر قصاصات الورق بعد الطحن خلال انبوبة كبيرة ذات قطر 16 بواسطة فاكيوم شفط الى خزان للتجميع ثم يوجد مكبس تحت الخزان مباشرة لتم بالتالي نزول كمية من القصاصات الى داخل المكبس والذي بدوره تحت ضغط كبير يتم كبس الورق وتربيطه بواسطة اسلاك ثم البيع
المعدات الت ستحتاجها:

طاحونة ذات طاقة حسب الطلب
محرك فاكيوم
انابيب
خزان اسطواني بشكل قمع مقلوب
مكبس
بالنسبة للتكاليف ( تحتاج الى مراسلات الشركات المصنعة للمعدات السابقة وبحسب المواصفات )

وشكرا


----------



## طايل (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً لك


----------



## رجاء احمد علي (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
لو سمحت اريد معرفة اجزاء وتركيب ماكينة اعادة تصنيع الورق تفصيلا 
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## دى ماركو (29 مايو 2009)

*{وقل إعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون }*​


----------



## دى ماركو (29 مايو 2009)

ممكن عناوين مصانع الكرتون الموجوده فى الجمهوريه


----------



## abu elwan (30 مايو 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss you


----------



## عادل محمد علي (30 مايو 2009)

Al-ssalam Alickem
I would like to know information of the polymer Blends, particularly. PP/LLDPE with CaCO3. as didnt find much literatures in blend of PP. 

if anybody has information regarding to my question, i will be happy to communicate with him and cooperation to each other
Name: Eng: Mustafa. 
Work, Polymer Research Center
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف)
Please Feel free to contact me


----------



## lamigra (30 مايو 2009)

الاخ النقيب المحترم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , ممكن معلومات بخصوص صناعة المناديل الورقية ولو امكن التفصيل يعني من ناحية المكائن والاحتياجات واكون جدا ممنون


----------



## يمامة بغداد (12 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اريد كل مايتعلق بالبولي اثلين واطئ وعالي الكثافة وups من حيث المواصفات وطرق التحضير والخصائص وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووور وعاشت الأيادي وإلى الأمام في الأبداع .........


----------



## يمامة بغداد (13 نوفمبر 2009)

احتاج كل مايتعلق ب البولي اثلين وكذلكups وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## reda fayz (13 نوفمبر 2009)

اريد معرفة كل ما يتعلق با الهدروليك مشكور


----------



## م محمد فاروق السعي (1 أغسطس 2011)

اللة ماتقبل صيامنا وصلاتنا واغفر لنا ياربنا ذنوبنا 
اشكر الاخوة الاعزاء على تعاونهم 
وجزاهم اللة خيراا


----------



## علاء يوسف (1 أغسطس 2011)

لكم الشكر


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
الله يسلم هالايدين


----------



## saifalshalchy (5 أكتوبر 2011)

الملفات المرفقة لاتعمل


----------



## Abu Laith (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الشكر الجزيل وجزاك الله خير والله من يومين احد الاصدقاء سألنى عن هذا الموضوع بجد اشكرك جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## sheresh (7 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## elsaadawy (31 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم روحمة الله 
الاخوه الاعزاء احتاج خامة بلاستيك بمواصفات محدده ولا اجدها فى الاسواق . رجاء من يستطيع المساعده يفيدنى بالله عليكم 
احتاج بلاستيك منخفض الانصهار من 70 درجه الى 110 درجه مئوية استطيع تشكيله(التشكيل يكون باليد بدون جوانتى) بماء ساخن او حتى بشمعه ويحتفظ بنفس شكله بعد التبريد ويكون به صلابه 
هل هناك اضافه يتم اضافتها لنوع معين من البلاستيك حتى يعطى هذه الخواص ؟ 
مع الشكر


----------

